# 12/30: Chicago Bulls at New York Knicks



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Game Thread: 12/30: Bulls @ Knicks 11am Central*

<object id="W47773c9062e49949" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47773c9062e49949" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47773c9062e49949" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>




@




<object id="W47773cd11543afc1" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460995c9794a3967/47773cd11543afc1" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460995c9794a3967/47773cd11543afc1" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bet!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Bet!


yes sir


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh and bulls will pull out a victory in this one. Tyrus and Noah getting some burn posting good numbers.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Crawford may not play:



> Isiah Thomas said he didn't think Marbury would play in today's game against the Bulls at the Garden, but Marbury may be forced to suit up because guard Jamal Crawford is listed as questionable with an injured right hand.
> 
> *Crawford, the Knicks' leading scorer (19.2 ppg), said he bumped his hand on a teammate's knee during Friday's practice while trying to fight through a pick. Crawford will have X-rays this morning to determine the extent of the injury*.
> 
> ...


Stephon Marbury back with Knicks


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Game about to start


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

No Jamal Crawford, Curry coming off the bench


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm missing the bears game to watch the bulls, apparently everyone else is asleep or watching the bears suck :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

sigh, come on start the game already


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Come on guys, the 'other site' already has 3 pages for their game thread


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon, Kirk, Deng, Smith, and Wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

red: push the ball, good bench.
king: close driving lanes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tipoff!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls get it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lee fouls deng on the drive- nice pass by wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

robinson for 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng makes 1 ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng to kirk and misses a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

robinson for a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng to kirk and he misses a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon has 1 foul, and they make both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks 5 bulls 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smith with the fadeaway jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wallace the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon another three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon hits the three, WIDE open lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Richardson a three on the other side


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon another three, nice!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

randolf misses an easy shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

still knicks ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

randolf with the hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk in the corner with a three... looking good so far, nice ball movement


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

richardson with a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf deng, stop faking... bailed out cause he was fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good rebound wallace, deng a jumper on the fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 16, knicks 12


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks miss a three, nice ball movement but duhon misses the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad pass Smith, knicks fouled on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks miss but get the rebound, misses again, rebounds, lee finally makes it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on joe smith after the bad pass, Timeout on the floor, commercial break!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon is in the game, he looks angry lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bad Pass


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

He's replaced by Duhon btw


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks make the Ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BAD PASS!! wow.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks miss though and kirk hits the three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lee with the dunk, bulls very slow on defense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng misses the jumper, joe smith with a foul, here comes in gray


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

they replace Smith with Gray, interesting


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls turnover


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

robinson misses the three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

inside to gray but he travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

eddy curry misses a jump hook, kirk hits the open three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

five threes for duh and kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

curry travels (insert fat joke here)


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 22 knicks 19


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

double dribble= knicks turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nate robinson misses the three but they get it back


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

double dribble= knicks turn it over, gray travels on offense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nate robinson and kirk make shots


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

double dribble by the knicks they turn it over, gray travels on offense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nate robinson and kirk both make shots, foul on gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

curry makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng gets the rebound and puts it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls- 26 kincks- 22 with 33 seconds left in the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

richardson travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls- 26 knicks- 22 with 33 seconds left in the first. kirk drives to the hoop and gets fouled. he makes the FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks turnover deng on the break passes it to gordon and he makes it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 30 knicks 22 after the first quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great first quarter by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Gray is still in the game, no Noah or Tyrus yet


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Spoke too soon, Noah and Gray in the game now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I love you Gray, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Curry blocked by Aaron Gray! haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

There was a foul on him though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I love you Aaron Gray, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Curry with the inside shot - should of been an offensive foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

There was a foul on Aaron Gray though, Noce misses a tough shot, gets a block on the other end, bulls miss the three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Fred jones makes a shot on the knicks


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Curry with the inside shot - should of been an offensive foul but no call


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce with a three in the corner


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Gordon shoots a three right in his guys face


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Gray he comes out, about time. Noah with a steal. Noce a TO and he's down. Knicks make two on the fast break. Bulls timeout


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry guys it looks like i've been double posting a bit


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce gets shanked in the nose, ouch


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wallace lays it up, misses, and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon turns it over in the corner


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wallace lays it up, misses, and is fouled, he goes to the line and makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls good rebound after a knicks miss. Duhon also misses a wide open three. Foul on Noah here.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh no noah has a foul we better sit him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng misses a jumper and Noah for the rebound. another miss another rebound. Duhon misses a jumper and finally Randolph gets the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Eddy Curry fadeaway jumper is an airball- poor guy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng misses the close shot, nice pass from Noah. Ben Wallace a fould, should not of been. Bulls get it anyway and a Gordon jumper goes in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah Isiah is angry and kicks the floor calling a timeout!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't even know what the score is but i'm pretty sure the bulls have the lead, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls- 30 knicks 34 with 6 minutes left in the second. Joe Smith hits a nice jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blocked by the bulls, Deng finishes with the slam. pass by gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Randolph with the [edit] travel!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith in and out jumper. Smith fouls Zach on the other end.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach hits 1 of 2, deng rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Robinson misses open jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk to Smith, miss. rebound. Deng jumper misses. Deng hesitated.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Robinson misses open jumper, gordon makes his own


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 44-37 with 3:42 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Robinson misses open jumper, gordon makes his own nice!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks turnover, GORDON makes it!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks fans starting to boo.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone going to see the new Rambo movie?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I see a few people are awake now :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone going to see the new Rambo movie? haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Isiah complaining, what else is new


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

You took a timeout Isiah you dumb ***


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL zach almost lost it but he passed it out and they scored


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce stop chucking it. Bulls 48 knicks 39. Bulls steal it noce misses the fast break but is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Stacy King: "Knicks suck" 

Noce misses both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Richardson posts on Gordon and foul on gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks make both FTs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng nice jumper bulls 50 knicks 41 with 1:15 left in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks miss and kirk rebounds. deng misses the jumper. rebound bulls. noce goes to the hoop and turns it over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

need to sit noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

david lee with a rebound and tip in. deng misses a shot. first half is over. bulls 50 knicks 43.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Well the knicks are catching up, even though they are playing horribly. Bulls need to pick up the defense and rebounding.


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Well the knicks are catching up, even though they are playing horribly. Bulls need to pick up the defense and rebounding.



Well, at least to me it always seems as if no matter how bad the other team plays we can't put them away. 

When you miss 6 or 7 rebounds on one possession at the end of the half and they finally get a tip in it doesn't help. You just can't let a team have 7 chances to tip the ball in the hoop. Pathetic.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> Well, at least to me it always seems as if no matter how bad the other team plays we can't put them away.
> 
> When you miss 6 or 7 rebounds on one possession at the end of the half and they finally get a tip in it doesn't help. You just can't let a team have 7 chances to tip the ball in the hoop. Pathetic.


Yep, very true. Another thing not helping is Noce taking really tough shots instead of passing it out.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls have to get to the basket and stop settling for jumpshots!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice bull movement by the Bulls in the first quarter but they seemed to get away from that in the second quarter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bears winning 3-0 with 10:43 left in the first quarter by the way, haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks with the ball. Richardson drops 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith a long range jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

randolph long two misses, duhon hits the open three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

randoph misses a jumper, but the knicks rebounds and nate robinson makes a three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

richardson posts up against duhon. two points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith another jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

richardson posts up against duhon. two points. ben wallace misses two on the other side.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

zach misses two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great screen by joe smith but kirk misses the shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach misses, four red shirts but it goes out of bounds. knicks ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

zach two points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duohn blocked by lee. wallace rebound, out to duhon for the three. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng drives in the lane and makes a tough shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks turn it over and kirk misses a three. Zach for the 2 and gets fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah comes in for Joe Smith.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng travels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 59 knicks 55 with 6:05 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace with a nice fade away jumper! haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon ready to come in. a nice strip by Noah. Duhon gets fouled going to the basket.


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Zach misses, four red shirts but it goes out of bounds. knicks ball.



Yep, that kind of thing really irks me. 4 of our guys around the ball and we can't come up with possession of it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just hoping they don't bring it Noce here. Duhon's got some balls shown on that last drive. :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon at the line misses the first and misses the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Richardson misses the three. Duhon with the ball his shot is short.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 61 knicks 55 with 4:30 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Richardson misses a two. Deng makes a jumper, there he is!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks turn it over, good job wallace. Noah with the jump hook!


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL...2nd free throw rims out. Misses them both. A fast break that the Knicks fouled on and we gave em what they were looking for. 2 missed free throws. Bah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess Tyrus isn't going to be playing in this game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> LOL...2nd free throw rims out. Misses them both. A fast break that the Knicks fouled on and we gave em what they were looking for. 2 missed free throws. Bah!


haha yeah, oh well atleast Duhon has played a good game otherwise.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

That was a play where the bulls closed the lane for that turnover.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Another game thread carried by liekomgj4ck. Quality stuff.

(I just woke up.)


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

knicks turnover. Bulls 65 knicks 55 with 3 minutes left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LMAO another fade away jumper by Ben Wallace. I love it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good rebound Wallace. will you guys stop hating him? ANOTHER rebound by Wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

LMAO another fade away jumper by Ben Wallace. I love it. :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ouch knicks airball and leng gets fouled HARD


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray comes in for Ben Wallace. Props to Ben Wallace from me! :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng two fts. Bulls 69 knicks 55 with 1:52 left in the quarter. biggest lead. Foul on Noah, playing too hard on the three point line.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Man, Red Kerr sure is a homer for Aaron Grey.

Nice hook by the ground bound mound from Chi-town.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nate robinson makes a shot and the crowd goes 'uh oh'

AW come on foul on Gray no way. 

Ouch horrible miss by the Knicks.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

GRAY THE SWEET JUMP HOOK! mmm like butter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another miss by Balkman or however you spell it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Whoa, Gordon just owned the whole knicks team with that


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm loving it :clap: bulls 73 knicks 57


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice way to end the 3rd. I love this. Lets keep it going in the 4th.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I should've bet more.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> Man, Red Kerr sure is a homer for Aaron Grey.
> 
> Nice hook by the ground bound mound from Chi-town.


:lol: true... he won't shut up about him. Reminds me of Madden's crush on Brett Farve.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I should've bet more.


hehe I don't think you need to worry, you're probably loaded :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Red admiring Grays hookshot again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's the fourth quarter. Gray travels, haha.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gray turns it over.

Curry with the 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nooo Noce is ready to come in. Eddy Curry makes a shot, isn't that his first one?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Oooh gordon misses a wide open three. Good defense by Kirk on the other end.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Come on noce pick it up, noce to kirk for the three. 0 points. Stop shooting the outside shot guys.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

David Lee fouls Kirk. Noce in for Deng. 

I WANT TYRUS!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Come on noce pick it up, noce to kirk for the three. 0 points. Stop shooting the outside shot guys. Eddy Curry camped in the lane and misses. Noah hard to the basket and fouled. Good job Noah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah makes the first and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach for a long two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon around the screen for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm loving this matchup between Curry and Gray. They are all over each other.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Curry to the line, makes the first


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gray with 4 TOs and 4 fouls in 11 minutes.

Curry with 2 TOs and 0 fouls in 21 minutes.

Curry to the line. Hits 1-2. 12 and 8 in 21 minutes for Curry.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk dribbling too much but he still made a layup. His first basket since the 1st. Turnover by the Knicks.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Two observations on our young bigs: Gray's jump hook is a thing of beauty. Also, Noah runs the floor extremely hard and fast and generally has a ton of energy. I just don't see people his size with a motor like he has. He's going to be OK.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus still on the bench, is he injured or do they just hate him?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls call a timeout


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

God I am so hungry but I don't want to miss the game. Gordon's pass, bad and TO. Knicks score.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another Turnover for the bulls, ugh.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls call a timeout. bulls 79 knicks 67


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

Pathetic. A turover leads to a 3 then another one for a easy layup. 

Here come the Knicks. Can't put the dagger in anyone. Pathetic.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> Pathetic. A turover leads to a 3 then another one for a easy layup.
> 
> Here come the Knicks. Can't put the dagger in anyone. Pathetic.


No need to fret, Tyrus will come in and save us....

:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng with 17 points. 8 minutes left in the fourth


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith misses a shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Robinson misses a three- noce the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich misses. Shot to quickly. Zach misses a hook, he was triple teamed. Ben Gordon a three!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach= black hole. Misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a rebound. David Lee fouls Ben Wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Gordon two points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Richardson for a wide open 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 84 knicks 69 5:44 left. bulls miss a three Wallace the rebound. Finally Knicks get the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach two points, delay of game warning. Zach leaves gordon open for a three!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win. Bulls turnover but they knicks turn it over also. Crowd booing!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon to Smith posts up and hits the jump hook.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blocking foul on Joe Smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Robinson the jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WHOA Ben Wallace slam. Doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tell us where they touched you Ben Wallace. geez.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe Smith to the line and makes them.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

They just showed 3 replays of a Ben Wallace dunk that didn't even count.

Nice to see Wallace active.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 90 knicks 74 with 3:12 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith fade away jumper. knicks miss a few shots. good rebound by Wallace. Noce fouled HARD.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think we got this one in the bag.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll wait to settle the bet though, haha.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls 94 Knicks 74, 2:34 left. Foul on Noah.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Collins misses the three and NATE FREAKING ROBINSON gets the rebound and puts it up for two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls 94 Knicks 74, 2:34 left. Foul on Noah. Gray in the game now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray traveled again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Collins misses the three and NATE FREAKING ROBINSON gets the rebound and puts it up for two. That hurts. Come on bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Knicks miss. Thabo coming into the game, Gray the offensive rebound and he's fouled.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Travel by Gray. Another turnover.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon comes out


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

No tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray makes the FT's. Griffen is also in the game. Zach hits the two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray makes 1 of 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach chased Gray to the three point line and smacked him. Gray to the line. lol.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray makes 1 of 2... Fire Isiah chants


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray the basket and foul... alot of booing.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow nice pass Noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray a foul, didn't look like one but whatever


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 100 knicks 80 with 34.7 left in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

100- 81 now after the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo misses the jumper, noah the rebound and gray misses the hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win. 100-83. It was fun guys.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bulls win. Once step closer to .500.


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

Whoooohoooooooo! We finally win one going away. LOL!

And its the New York Knicks. I love when the Bulls beat that team!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

These kind of games are fun. When you are blowing the competition out. Its seems like a while since I've watched a game like this.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> Whoooohoooooooo! We finally win one going away. LOL!
> 
> And its the New York Knicks. I love when the Bulls beat that team!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:


ouch that hurts to look at. 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gordon really doing himself some favors with his play.

Wake up call? More comfortable off the bench?

Who cares. Those efficient points are really helping our club.

Hinrich had a crisp, efficient game today.

We shot 50%, led by Gordon's scorching 11-15. As per usual, we had nothing much going on inside.

Nocioni is really starting to struggle.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I should've bet more.


yep.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice play by play for those of us who weren't watching (no League Pass), or listening. Gotta take advantage of the empty streets on Packer Sunday to run errands.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm almost tempted to make a "trade for Eddy Curry" thread seeing him play out there tonight. He would come so cheap the way he's been playing we would only have to give up Thabo. 

Wait, nevermind... I don't want Eddy Curry. :biggrin:


----------

